# Star Wars: The Bad Batch - neue Animationsserie auf Disney Plus gestartet



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Mai 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Bad Batch - neue Animationsserie auf Disney Plus gestartet*

						Passend zum Star-Wars-Day ist die neue Animationsserie "The Bad Batch" auf Disney Plus gestartet. Die Show dreht sich um Kloneinheit 99, der sogenannten "Schaden-Charge", die sich durch ihre Mutationen von den anderen Klonen absetzen. Seit dem 4. Mai wird nun jeden Freitag eine neue Folge zu sehen sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Bad Batch - neue Animationsserie auf Disney Plus gestartet*


----------



## Case39 (6. Mai 2021)

Darauf hab ich mich gefreut👍


----------

